# Club Cadet plow on Honda Recon



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I found a snow plow from a club cadet for really cheap and I have a friend who would help me weld up a mount for it, but is it that simple?? will the plow fit right? does anyone know where II can find the dimensions of the plow?

here are some pictures that should help...


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

yes it is really that simple. I have a bolens tractor plow i got off craigslist on my rancher for $50. i have a welding machine but it is broken so i built the mount and put it together with only bolts. i way overbuilt the thing out of 1/4 inch steel and it has no chance of breaking the frame would break first. also my friend(hondareconpby98) has a john deere plow he got off craigslist on his too we also built the mount for his using only bolts. we havent had any snow yet but we have been pushing alot of dirt that weighs alot more than the snow will so we are pretty confident they will hold up well once the snow hits.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

also i plowed with my recon last year and they are very nice machines for there size and being 2wd they can move a good bit of snow


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

You already bascially have the push tubes. Just buy a cycle country mount for your quad. that's what I have and I have a farmall plow. I paid $20 for it. Here is the forum when I made my plow. Remember I had to make my own push tubes for the plow. Also if you look how my plow frame is also attached in the front. none like cycle country and moose plows arent they sway at the front of the quad. Mine doesn't. Let me know if you have any questions.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57659&highlight=arctic+cat+atv+plow


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if you have decent fab skills you should be fine.

another option is to lengthen the lower mounting arms so that it hooks to the rear Hitch like the Swisher snow plows and then bolt the vertical bars you already have to the front Bumper/Rack and your set. put on a winch for Up/Down and your good to go.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;641715 said:


> You already bascially have the push tubes. Just buy a cycle country mount for your quad. that's what I have and I have a farmall plow. I paid $20 for it. Here is the forum when I made my plow. Remember I had to make my own push tubes for the plow. Also if you look how my plow frame is also attached in the front. none like cycle country and moose plows arent they sway at the front of the quad. Mine doesn't. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57659&highlight=arctic+cat+atv+plow


On the Club Cadet snow plow it looks like theres a bend (joint, hinge I cant think of te right word) in the middle of the push tubes, or where the plow meets the push tubes unlike the ATV plows with straight, solid push tubes from the plow. 
what sould I do? should I mount the push tubes still and just have the fron par move up and down? or should I weld the 2 parts together and have a straight push tube??

by the way, thanks for all your help
and I feel dumb, I didnt know it was called Cub Cadet with no "L" no wonder I couldnt find any info


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

personally I would do what I did and make it hinge in the front of the atv. The plow wont sway in the front. I would do what I did. here are some pics hope they help. the shots of it on the quad you can see the pins towards the front of the quad. I ran some steel down there where my bumper/grill meets the bottom of the frame. that was my front hinge point. and under the quad as you can see from my first pic in the other forum I have a cylce country mount for the back of the plow frame. if you have any questions or want more pics of anything just let me know.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

this is my cycle country mount under the quad. the push tubes werent hooked up to the front yet.









front view of push tubes hooked up without the blade on it yet. this is the pivot point for the plow. it wont pivot in the mid point of the quad it will pivot in the front and you will be able to lift to plow much higher.









push tubes hooked up to the front and painted. view of the plate under the atv.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for all your help, how far out do you think the front hinge should be? even with the front of the brushguard? 

Also, I think Im just going to make a mount instead of buying one.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya just make one. it depends how far out you want your plow to be out. just make sure it is far enough out that you will clear your tires when you turn. are you going to use a winch to lift it? is the quad 4/wd? because if it is 2/wd you dont want to set it out too far.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

my plow was of a old john deere garden tractor. i goit it for 50 bucks it to me a day jsut working at my own pace to mount it. i had to make a custom ount kit for it here is some pics below. i took a peice of 1/4 angle and ran it over the frame to hold it on along with two u bolts.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;642338 said:


> ya just make one. it depends how far out you want your plow to be out. just make sure it is far enough out that you will clear your tires when you turn. are you going to use a winch to lift it? is the quad 4/wd? because if it is 2/wd you dont want to set it out too far.


I will be using some kind of winch, probably a smaller (cheaper) one mounted on the plow and hooked to the brushguard.

And the ATV is 2wd, so your saying I should mount it as close as posible? (of coures with some extra room)



pby98;642353 said:


> my plow was of a old john deere garden tractor. i goit it for 50 bucks it to me a day jsut working at my own pace to mount it. i had to make a custom ount kit for it here is some pics below. i took a peice of 1/4 angle and ran it over the frame to hold it on along with two u bolts.
> View attachment 45361
> 
> 
> View attachment 45362


thats cool!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

the best way to decide how far out it should be is angle it all the way but keep the mount straight with the recon. then move the plow back till it is about 2-4 inches from the tire then you will see how long the tubes need to be.my plow i had on my recon mounted under the floorboards but would only lift 6 inches from the ground but i think if you were to have the hinge in the front a good spot may be flush or just behind the front bumper. my rancher mount is very similar to pby98's because we built them together but i will post some pics of mine in a second. my blade will lift all the way up to the rack which is very nice.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Zach;642375 said:


> I will be using some kind of winch, probably a smaller (cheaper) one mounted on the plow and hooked to the brushguard.
> 
> And the ATV is 2wd, so your saying I should mount it as close as posible? (of coures with some extra room)
> 
> thats cool!


yes you should mount it closer because if you mount it farther out it will take more weight off the rear wheels. so the closest to the quad the better off. and I would get a winch for the quad because those ones that attach to the plow are slow. Go to harborfreight.com and get one for $60 for the quad. I had a harbor freight winch a 2000lb and I liked it more then the warn on my quad now. beause my old quad had the harbor freight winch that I put on and it has more pulling power and speed to it then my 3000lb warn on this quad.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91727


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

hondarecon4435;642397 said:


> the best way to decide how far out it should be is angle it all the way but keep the mount straight with the recon. then move the plow back till it is about 2-4 inches from the tire then you will see how long the tubes need to be.my plow i had on my recon mounted under the floorboards but would only lift 6 inches from the ground but i think if you were to have the hinge in the front a good spot may be flush or just behind the front bumper. my rancher mount is very similar to pby98's because we built them together but i will post some pics of mine in a second. my blade will lift all the way up to the rack which is very nice.


thats how mine is you can lift it all the way up to the rack.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

here is a pic of the mount and it shows how high the plow lifts


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

here is mine lifted. it would lift higher but i kept the plow as close to the quad as possible and it lifts high enough for me


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

hondarecon4435;642397 said:


> the best way to decide how far out it should be is angle it all the way but keep the mount straight with the recon. then move the plow back till it is about 2-4 inches from the tire then you will see how long the tubes need to be.my plow i had on my recon mounted under the floorboards but would only lift 6 inches from the ground but i think if you were to have the hinge in the front a good spot may be flush or just behind the front bumper. my rancher mount is very similar to pby98's because we built them together but i will post some pics of mine in a second. my blade will lift all the way up to the rack which is very nice.


Thanks for the help!



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;642398 said:


> yes you should mount it closer because if you mount it farther out it will take more weight off the rear wheels. so the closest to the quad the better off. and I would get a winch for the quad because those ones that attach to the plow are slow. Go to harborfreight.com and get one for $60 for the quad. I had a harbor freight winch a 2000lb and I liked it more then the warn on my quad now. beause my old quad had the harbor freight winch that I put on and it has more pulling power and speed to it then my 3000lb warn on this quad.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91727


I was thinking of getting that Harbor Freight one.... Thats probably the best idea, boy are the prices piling up  (but then again, Ill get a winch I can use all year and a plow for 1/3 of the price of a new one)



hondarecon4435;642405 said:


> here is a pic of the mount and it shows how high the plow lifts


nice, it will be good to have all that clearence.



pby98;642423 said:


> View attachment 45371
> 
> 
> here is mine lifted. it would lift higher but i kept the plow as close to the quad as possible and it lifts high enough for me


what fog lights do you have? they look really nice, especially where you mounted them.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Zach;642587 said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> I was thinking of getting that Harbor Freight one.... Thats probably the best idea, boy are the prices piling up  (but then again, Ill get a winch I can use all year and a plow for 1/3 of the price of a new one)


it is nice to have a winch. incase you ever go riding by yourself and you get stuck. its better then trying to lift your quad lol. like I said I had one on my old quad 2000 arctic cat 400 2x4 for a 45" plow. and it worked very well. was fast and has more pull power to it then my 3000lb warn.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

awesome, and just incase any of you were wondering... here is my Recon


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

this is the old quad 2000 arctic cat 400 manual shift 2/wd w/45" plow and harbor freight winch









most recent pic of my new one 2000 arctic cat 500 auto 4x4 w/54" farmall plow and 3000lb warn winch painted the springs myself the tires on there now my muds come off for winter. I have another set of tires on rims for the winter.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

most of the lights all of us use are from walmart or auto parts stores and are between $15-20. i like the walmart lights like pby98 has they are 55watt and put out alot of light. on my rancher i have moose mud 35watt lights because i am trying to use as little power as possible because with the winch going all the time and your lights you can drain the battery down quick.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I may get some from autozone... $10


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I paid $15 for mine. there nice to have when your plowing and your plow is up.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

wally world 20 dollar 55 watt fog lights


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I just got a winch for my ATV and it recomends using an inline circuit-breaker (fuse) but do you all with winches use this or do you just run the winch directly from your battery?


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

My first quad was basically the same exact recon.

It's a good quad.

I'm curious how well it will plow.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

RLTimbs;644054 said:


> My first quad was basically the same exact recon.
> 
> It's a good quad.
> 
> I'm curious how well it will plow.


Ive heard good things about recons plowing, lots of power. But I dont think Im going to be making my own plow... My dad thinks it'd be a 'way' better Idea if I bought a new one (I think its a waste of money....) but I did find a Warn plow assembly for $330 plus it would be nice to have a reliable plow without the frustration of making a mount... I dunno:crying:


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

making mounts can be frustrating but if you build it right it will be much stronger than a warn or any other brand plow


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

hondarecon4435;644733 said:


> making mounts can be frustrating but if you build it right it will be much stronger than a warn or any other brand plow


not sure how strong mine would be... I dont have much fabrication experience (a lot of know-how tho) and my friend who's gonna help is a ******* LOL


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

******** can do anything. might not be 100% but they try there darndest best lol.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;644862 said:


> ******** can do anything. might not be 100% but they try there darndest best lol.


LOL I like to refer to my sophisticated *******. I would rather spend hours mounting/wiring a winch than a half hour playing Xbox!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya exactly. it gets you away from your xbox and outside doing something you can learn something from what you are doing.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I spend 80% of my time outside!! (well 40% if you coun the garage as inside )


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

lol I am always outside. I work in the garage but only when I have something to do. or someone needs me to do work for them.


----------

